# Are People Scared of Your Chihuahua?



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I ended up snagging Ponyo at a bargain price from a very reputable breeder who socialized her beautifully with her children and lots of strange dogs/people at her own grooming shop (not to mention she got her nails clipped every two weeks so Ponyo's a total pro at pedicures!) I'm a bather/groomer and Ponyo now comes to work with me every day meeting new dogs and people (she often gets crowded by 4-5 larger dogs she's never met, so she lifts her little back leg up so they all can get a better whiff of her crotch... goshdarnit am I a proud mom!), and she sits in my jacket when I go into every store and run every errand. 

She is perfectly fine with strangers petting her head/face while she's in my arms or stuffed in my coat (she's even begun licking stranger's fingers when they do so! :toothy8 Most people want to pet her, but are so scared! They think she's going to bite and snarl, and always ask, "Will she let me?" or "Will she bite?" 

I never knew chihuahuas had such a bad rep! Even the vet was amazed she let him handle her when she got her first exam/shots. Funny thing is, I get the same reactions having a chihuahua as I used to get when I had a rottweiler! :foxes251:

My questions are:

1. Does your chihuahua tolerate strangers petting him/her in your arms/in your jacket?
2. Do you meet a lot of people who are scared of your chihuahua?

It is just so funny to me that people are so scared! And every day I'm so thankful that I got my chi from a breeder who socialized and conditioned her.


I think chihuahuas are an impressive, unique and intelligent breed!:foxes_207: 

Hope you're having a wonderful day and thanks for reading! :color::color::color:


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*From a former chi hater*

Hi, Mickey loves the attention. I do get some of the same reactions, but I understand, having been chased, menaced, nipped, etc. by numerous chis in the past. I actually didn't believe the owner who told me his absolutely the best, sweetest little dog was a chi. You just can't say too much for good socialization. I realize now that the nasty chis I met in the past were most likely mistreated. I would love to do the right thing and rescue our next chi, but I would be afraid of getting one that went "bad chihuahua" in some situations.
PS I got nipped (no damage) by a litte chi in it's owners arms last summer and I wasn't even trying to pet it!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chis have a horrible reputation!
We worked really hard to socialise our first Chi puppy and she grew up into the best dog I have ever owned. We were always being told how lovely she was and not what people expected.
Of the 5 we have now Harley loves everyone and everything, probably a little too much, as he can't imagine any person/dog/animal isn't going to be pleased to see him! The puppies are nearly 5 months and a little wary in new situations still, but they are getting there. Mouse and Delilah came to me as adults who were never socialised as puppies. Mouse is shy, she tries to avoid strangers, but will sniff and wag her tail if they don't crowd her. Delilah is THAT Chihuahua though, the one everyone expects that gives the breed a bad name. She has fear aggression, and barks or screams at people if they come too close. She has never had the chance, but I think she would bite. She is terrified of children, dogs, and anything unexpected. We have had her for a year now, and she is a lot better than she was, but she will always be happiest at home.


----------



## MinniesMom (Jan 24, 2014)

My vet was terrified of my dog. To the point, she didn't want to touch Minnie, and then when she needed an xray the doctor REFUSED to pick her up. I had to pick up my dog, and hand her, butt first to the doctor. I was so floored I didn't really say anything. 

My daughter also, in general, doesn't like chihauhaus. She's been bitten a few times, and honestly, up until we got this angel, I'd never met a 'good' one either. I hate saying it. I wasn't scared of them, but I didn't have a very good opinion either.

I reserved most of my judgement because I also hadn't met many "good" owners either. 

Being I train dogs, I 'get it'...we get what we put into them for the most part...sometimes the brain and the instinct, just don't connect!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

When I first got the girls, the vet they had for their check up was scared of them. They were too terrified to make a sound (even Delilah lol) but he was too wary to even take Mouses temperature. I was furious (she had a suspected UTI, luckily it turned out she was just coming into season) and have refused to see that vet ever since.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

We havnt had arnie from a pup and he wasn't socialised properly. We have tried with him and he goes everywhere with us but the crucial window was missed. He's very wary of strangers and other dogs. He will cover behind my legs or jump into my arms and hide his face. Once he knows they are ok and gets over the initial fright he's fine. And we ALWAYS get asked "does he bite!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> 1. Does your chihuahua tolerate strangers petting him/her in your arms/in your jacket?
> 2. Do you meet a lot of people who are scared of your chihuahua?


Yes, both my chis are very friendly and don't mind being petted by strangers, including when they're in my arms or on my lap. The new little boy we adopted is the friendliest chi I've ever seen. He runs up to everybody all excited, wanting attention and licks their fingers. lol 

Chihuahuas definitely have a bad reputation! It's a shame because they're not less friendly than other breeds... they just need to be well socialised. That applies to all dogs at some extent, but being so small, chihuahuas can easily become fearful if not properly trained/socialised. I also meet a lot of people who are scared of chis! Even if I tell them mine are very friendly, some are scared to pet them. The first vet I went to when I got my first chihuahua wasn't scared, but she was quite judgmental. The first thing she told me when I came in was "oh a chihuahua, that's a brave choice..." and gave me a list of negative stereotypes... yet none of my chis ever turned out to be anything but the cutest, cuddliest, friendliest little dogs ever.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol I can't believe even _vets_ you guys have had were scared! That's a little weird, isn't it? I'd be upset, too, if my vet had poor bedside manner. How unprofessional!


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dekker loves to meet new people but sterling is afraid of most people. Sterling will bite someone when they first come in the house so I have to carry him for that but when we are someplace else he is fine and will let people pet him if I am holding him but will run from them if he is on the ground. A lot of people are afraid to pet them because they are Chihuahuas which I don't really under stand since what can a 5lb dog really do to someone. I get the same reaction from people while walking my Chihuahuas as when I am walking my mom's pit bull type dog.


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

I just got my Monkey 3 weeks ago, he is the sweetest thing. Rarely barks and is sweet and loving to every person he meets. He is also good with other animals at the dog park. When he goes there he loves to be petted and play with every person, young or old, male or female. Yesterday I was walking him and a man in the neighborhood was in his driveway and Monkey walked over to him and laid on his back so the man would rub his tummy. 

Chi's do have a rep for being yappy and barky and mean. No one is afraid of my little guy his is an angel.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I just love that I have a chihuahua who "defies the stereotype!" Chihuahuas rule!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone I've told I'm getting a Chihuauha, has said Oh they are snappy and yappy aren't they!

The ones I have met so far have actually been lovely and I plan to work to make my boy that way too!

Really odd thing is though, people will come up and touch our GD without even asking if she's ok to touch!,,She's not aggresive by any means, but she's not a people dog, she prefers other dogs! Sometimes I can't say I blame her  

x


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well,sadly, I have one of those! Angel's file at the vets has a red flag on it! They muzzle him for his appointments. I don't like it, but he will bite! 

You cannot pet him if he doesn't know you. If he is in anyone's arms, forget it! I brought him to work with us from day one! But he only has a few people he will accept. Actually, I was quite surprised Friday. A new copy repair man came to the shop and he was fine! I was shocked!


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya its horrable that most people dont like chi's, my chi's are pretty good around people they get protective when i am in the car or at home. My chester loves people.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

When I started telling my workmates and friends we were getting a chihuahua, I got lots of remarks like that, "Oh, they are so mean! Nippy! Yappy!" I didn't realize how bad a reputation they have, but I'm working hard to avoid that with my pup by helping him meet and be held by lots of people and dogs! I was pretty disgruntled at his first appointment on Friday, the vet said something along the lines of Chihuahua's growing up to be awful.

I think it can be hard to adequately socialize with such little puppies because it is a little scary taking them out into the big world. As puppies they seem so small, delicate, and fragile!


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Unfortunately i got habby has an adult, and i do think the past people or the shelter had ruined him. He's terrified of people barking and growling at them even worse with dogs he doesn't know. I've seen him warm up to people eventually, he gets nervous around kids but he likes a couple so i'm hoping he realizes not all kids are going to hurt him.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

When anyone admires Mickey or asks to pet him, I always tell them he's a chi so they know there are nice chis.


----------

